# Running Disc Brakes With Campy



## peacefulloflove (May 1, 2014)

Hey Everyone,

I recently purchased a Moots Psychlo X, which I love. The only issue is that I'm running Campy EPS with Avid BB7 disc brakes, and there is a disconcerting amount of "play" in the brake levers. I don't have any problem stopping (e.g., I can lock out the wheel), but there is a slight amount of rubbing on the pad, and there just isn't a way to reduce the play without making the rubbing unacceptable.

Does anyone have any suggestions for how to deal with this? It seems that the pull ratio for the Campy levels is not very compatible with the Avid brakes. Help!


Best,



Andy


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Sep 16, 2011)

Are you running the road version of the BB7? If not, that would explain part of the problem. If you are running the road version, you need to "pre-load" the actuator arm before tightening the cable. This is done by rotating the arm counter-clockwise so that the brake's "dead zone" is eliminated.


----------



## peacefulloflove (May 1, 2014)

Thank you for the response! I am indeed running the road version. I'm surprised my LBS didn't pre-load the arm, and I will try that when I get home from work.

Happy Riding!


Andy


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Sep 16, 2011)

peacefulloflove said:


> Thank you for the response! I am indeed running the road version. I'm surprised my LBS didn't pre-load the arm, and I will try that when I get home from work.
> 
> Happy Riding!
> 
> ...


Avid's instructions tell you not to, so most people don't do it. I've found that it's necessary with the road BB7s regardless of which levers I'm using (Campy, SRAM, Shimano).


----------



## peacefulloflove (May 1, 2014)

Hey Everyone,

Sorry for the delay in replying, and thank you for the advice. I can't seem to find good advice online as to how to pre-load the arm. Some suggestions would be greatly appreciated!

Andy


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Sep 16, 2011)

peacefulloflove said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> Sorry for the delay in replying, and thank you for the advice. I can't seem to find good advice online as to how to pre-load the arm. Some suggestions would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Andy


Loosen the cable fixing bolt, and note the arm's position relative to the cable. Hold the cable, and rotate the arm anti-clockwise so that the position relative to the cable changes by 2-3mm (exact amount varies, so you may need to experiment). Tighten the cable fixing bolt.

You're basically trying to eliminate the 'dead zone' in the arm's travel.


----------

